# Bulbo/Cirr collection



## Ron-NY (Sep 28, 2006)

My other orchid passion :sob: 
Bulbo & Cirr:

alagense
ambrosia
amesianum v. stramonivum 
amplebracteatum
antenniferum
appendiculata
bandischii
bicolor
biflorum
bleevei 
blumei (B. masdevaliacium)"Robin's Scarlet Dancer" AM/AOS 
breviscapum
brienianum
burfordiensis 
capillipes
coroliferum
combari
comingii
cootesii
cupereum
cruciatum
dentiferum 
echinolabium
facetum
fascinator
frostii
gamblei
grandiflorum
guttulatum 'D&B x #3'
helenae 
inuctum
jacobsonii
lasiochilum
lemniscatoides
lepidum
lepidum 'Red' x guttulatum 'D&B' 
lilacinum
lobbii
lobbii ‘Kathy’s Gold’ AM/AOS
lobbii ‘JW’ X echinolabium
longibracteatum
longifolium
longiflorum
macraei
madusae
macranthum
makoyanum
maximum (oxypterum)
micholitzii
mirum
nymphopolitanum
obtusipetalum (odoratum)
odontopetelum (zebrinum)
odoratum
odoratissimum 
orthoglossum
ovalifolium 
patens
papulosum
pardalotum
phalaenopsis
picturatum
platycaulon
polystictum (lobbii type) (collettii)
pudolatum
pulchellum
pulchrum
purpureorhachis
rothschildianum
rufinum
saltatorium
saurocephalum
scaberuium
scaporiluim
sessile
siamenses 
sikkimensis
singuliflorum
smitinandii
sulawesii
tingabarinum
ticorne
unitubum
virginalis 
yasnae


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 28, 2006)

Feel free to send me the floor sweepings when you repot...


----------



## Heather (Sep 28, 2006)

Geez Ron, who's going to be taking care of all of these when you're tromping through the Peruvian mountains?


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 28, 2006)

already has been arranged. A member of my local OS society takes care of my plants while I am away. I am afraid to post my Catt collection or the others...I wouldn't want anyone to think I have an addiction oke:


----------



## bwester (Sep 28, 2006)

Ron, If you ever sell off some divisions PLEASE lemme know. Bulbos are really starting to grow on me.


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2006)

Yahoo Ron that's an awsome Bulbo list:drool: 

When was the last time the unitubum bloomed for you? Any pics?


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2006)

Ron that's a serious bulbo list!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 28, 2006)

Rick said:


> Yahoo Ron that's an awsome Bulbo list:drool:
> 
> When was the last time the unitubum bloomed for you? Any pics?



It has 2 spikes on it presently and will have pics in about a week


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2006)

That is quite a list, Ron. You could go into business!

I only have two Bulbos, having given most of mine away. I have echinolabium, which has 3 spikes with flowers, and cocoinum, which had 3 spikes and not quite yet open. I love the latter -- smells like coconut. Mine is a division of this plant:
http://portersorchids.com/Images/Bulb_cocoinum.jpg


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my ! A very impressive list!!!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2006)

How many greenhouses have you got? Did you show your complete orchid list to your friend from orchid society? Seems to me he/she will work overtime like Cinderella.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice list! "You're problem is obvious..." :rollhappy:


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 29, 2006)

bwester said:


> Ron, If you ever sell off some divisions PLEASE lemme know. Bulbos are really starting to grow on me.


 You have to be careful, if you spend too much time in one place, they may start gowing on you oke: 
Will do!

How many greenhouses have you got? Did you show your complete orchid list to your friend from orchid society? Seems to me he/she will work overtime like Cinderella.
wish I had a greenhouse. Glen Decker kindly allows me some space in his greenhouses and others are at home. A few waterings with a hose is all the care that will be needed while I am gone. The only one I keep my collection list from is my wife. My Paph and Bulbo list is close to 1/2 of my collection.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 1, 2006)

whoa, that's quite the list. I just started getting into them about a year ago - some growing better than others.....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

We used to have a house in the Cattskills. When Glen moved from L.I. to upstate we sold it. One of my trips will take me back up there so I can get some plants, Maybe I'll try to pass by your green house too. [just to take picture, hehe!] E.


----------

